# Neve em Odivelas (serra da Amoreira) 28-1-2007



## Fantkboy (11 Dez 2009 às 17:32)

Bem pessoal! Tenho este Video do famoso dia 28-1-2007 
A neve caia Moderada mas não Houve acumulação, Im na Tv veio a dizer que era Água-neve que tinha caido na zona, talvez por isso não houvesse acumulação! Ou então porque as ruas se encontravam molhadas! Posto aqui o video para vossa observação!

[ame=http://s303.photobucket.com/albums/nn142/fantkboy/?action=view&current=Neve.flv]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/ame]

O video demora um pouco a começar!


----------



## N_Fig (11 Dez 2009 às 17:44)

Fantkboy disse:


> Bem pessoal! Tenho este Video do famoso dia 28-1-2007
> A neve caia Moderada mas não Houve acumulação, Im na Tv veio a dizer que era Água-neve que tinha caido na zona, talvez por isso não houvesse acumulação! Ou então porque as ruas se encontravam molhadas! Posto aqui o video para vossa observação!
> 
> 
> ...



Belo vídeo! É sempre bom ver neve a cair. Espero que volte a acontecer neste Inverno...


----------



## ACalado (11 Dez 2009 às 17:56)

Fantkboy disse:


> Bem pessoal! Tenho este Video do famoso dia 28-1-2007
> A neve caia Moderada mas não Houve acumulação, Im na Tv veio a dizer que era Água-neve que tinha caido na zona, talvez por isso não houvesse acumulação! Ou então porque as ruas se encontravam molhadas! Posto aqui o video para vossa observação!
> 
> 
> ...



belo vídeo 100% neve sem dúvida o motivo de não acumular pode ter sido o facto o chão se encontrar molhado e com uma temperatura mais elevada


----------



## Fantkboy (11 Dez 2009 às 18:03)

spiritmind disse:


> belo vídeo 100% neve sem dúvida o motivo de não acumular pode ter sido o facto o chão se encontrar molhado e com uma temperatura mais elevada



Foi o que pensei na altura! 
Obrigado pessoal!


----------



## MSantos (11 Dez 2009 às 18:05)

Bom video

E passado um ano voltou a nevar nas terras baixas do distrito de Lisboa


----------



## Fantkboy (11 Dez 2009 às 18:09)

MSantos disse:


> Bom video
> 
> E passado um ano voltou a nevar nas terras baixas do distrito de Lisboa



Penso que o ano foi este em 2007, o ano de 2006 é que nevou quase no país todo incluindo alentejo, salvo o erro foi em 29-1-2006!


----------



## N_Fig (11 Dez 2009 às 18:11)

Fantkboy disse:


> Penso que o ano foi este em 2007, o ano de 2006 é que nevou quase no país todo incluindo alentejo, salvo o erro foi em 29-1-2006!



Exacto. Em 29-01-2006 nevou aqui, em Évora, em Monchique, em Lisboa, em Setúbal,... Em 28-01-2007 só nevou no Sul.


----------



## Lisboa001 (12 Dez 2009 às 17:13)

Belo video 
Eu vivo aqui ao lado em Loures, e os telhados da minha rua estavam todos cheios de neve!!! Ah e os carros e parte do passeio tambem!!!
mas nao acumula muita neve!!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Dez 2009 às 00:17)

Fantkboy disse:


> Bem pessoal! Tenho este Video do famoso dia 28-1-2007
> A neve caia Moderada mas não Houve acumulação, Im na Tv veio a dizer que era Água-neve que tinha caido na zona, talvez por isso não houvesse acumulação! Ou então porque as ruas se encontravam molhadas! Posto aqui o video para vossa observação!



Foram dois anos consecutivos com queda de neve na região de Lisboa, ambos num domingo, um a 29 de Janeiro, outro a 28 de Janeiro do ano seguinte.

Anos de sonho. 

Parabéns pelo registo.


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2009 às 03:13)

Bom vídeo Fantkboy! 

Vê-se a minha casa daí! 

Nessa semana, fui eu a Montemuro para ver nevar, e não vi mais que meia dúzia de farrapos. E no domingo de manhã, telefona-me a minha mãe a dizer que estava a nevar cá.
Tive mesmo azar.


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Dez 2009 às 11:06)

AnDré disse:


> ...fui eu a Montemuro para ver nevar, e não vi mais que meia dúzia de farrapos. E no domingo de manhã, ... estava a nevar cá.
> Tive mesmo azar.



Essa deve ter sido a frustração do ano! E logo no início...

Recordo essas datas quase homólogas que o Daniel referiu, na 1ª estava de serviço mas deu para observar, na 2ª estava de folga e desloquei-me ao ponto mais elevado a 1 Km de casa com cerca de 320m, e aí ela caía com maior intensidade! Momentos únicos...


----------



## Fantkboy (13 Dez 2009 às 13:09)

AnDré disse:


> Bom vídeo Fantkboy!
> 
> Vê-se a minha casa daí!
> 
> ...




Esse ano foi um ano de grande surpresa, nevou aonde menos de esperava nevar (arredores de Lisboa norte) e no resto do pais nevou quase ou nada (acho) ,  
Mas anos como os de 29-1-2006  e 28-01-2007 dificilmente voltam a repetir se... 
Depois da Neve sai para os lados de Sintra! Fui por Caneças, D. Maria (não sei se conhecem) e cheguei a Almornos e havia alguma acumulação, Até deu para brincar um pouco!


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2009 às 14:16)

Fantkboy disse:


> Esse ano foi um ano de grande surpresa, nevou aonde menos de esperava nevar (arredores de Lisboa norte) e no resto do pais nevou quase ou nada (acho) ,
> Mas anos como os de 29-1-2006  e 28-01-2007 dificilmente voltam a repetir se...
> Depois da Neve sai para os lados de Sintra! Fui por Caneças, D. Maria (não sei se conhecem) e cheguei a Almornos e havia alguma acumulação, Até deu para brincar um pouco!



Na zona de Montemuro, como disse, caíram meia dúzia de farrapos nesse Sábado à noite (27/01), e mais nada. Nesse domingo de manhã estava o céu limpo e tudo congelado. Pus roupa a secar no estendal ao sol, que o vento congelou. 

Eu nem queria acreditar quando a minha mãe e os meus amigos me telefonaram a dizer que estava a nevar cá. O teu vídeo retrata bem os relatos que eles me fizeram na altura. (E eu a morrer de inveja.)

Na altura, no seguimento que se fez no fórum de Janeiro de 2007, as únicas duas fotos da neve em Lisboa, foram tiradas aí na Amoreira: Seguimento Janeiro 2007. (Reler tudo aquilo, põe-me nostálgico.)

Quando mais tarde descobri o fórum, vi essas fotografias e mostrei à minha mãe, ela garantiu-me que a intensidade tinha sido muito maior do que a que as fotos mostravam. E ela está habituada aos nevões lá de cima da aldeia.

Agora o teu vídeo prova isso mesmo. 

Acredito que na Dona Maria e mesmo em Caneças, tenha sido bem mais intenso e melhor.

Pena foi a chuva que se antecedeu e precedeu à neve. 

Pode ser que qualquer dia tenhamos uma surpresa assim. Com a vantagem de agora sermos mais em número, em distribuição e com mais equipamentos que permitam gravar o fenómeno.


----------



## meteo (13 Dez 2009 às 15:35)

Belo video!

Se aqui em Paço de Arcos encostado ao rio/mar nevou( nem foi água neve!) então ai mais alto e com menos influencia maritima,deve ter nevado mesmo bem,aliás como se comprova pelo vídeo.Que dia que foi. 
E 20 minutos antes da neve em Paço de Arcos,coisa que nunca tinha visto,estranhei o frio que estava sinceramente,e reparei numa pedrinha de gelo(?) pequena no pára brisas..Não tinha a certeza que fosse granizo  nem sabia que por essa altura já estariam 2 ou 3 graus. 20 minutos depois,na casa de um amigo,vou á janela numa pausa do estudo,e vejo a belissima neve a cair,enganada no local... E digo prontamente -" Está a nevar!! " Lá em casa ninguem acreditou. Só quando a viram mesmo. E ai acabou o estudo


----------



## N_Fig (13 Dez 2009 às 16:05)

Eu só soube do nevão no dia seguinte, tinha passado o fim-de-semana a estudar.


----------



## meteo (13 Dez 2009 às 16:19)

N_Fig disse:


> Eu só soube do nevão no dia seguinte, tinha passado o fim-de-semana a estudar.



Agora já sabes,se está frio e pode chover,não estudes.


----------



## Fantkboy (13 Dez 2009 às 16:57)

Ninguem previa o que aconteceu, mas o que é certo é que aconteceu! Olhando para os modelos a 850hpa quem diria? 







 Lembro me no telejornal uma senhora do IM a afirmar que não era neve (não sei se alguem viu) Mas que era Água-neve! Com os meus olhos vi e comprovei que era neve e que havia acumulação, na zona de almornos sintra! Na altura não percebi muito bem o porque daquela afirmação, mas prontos!


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Fev 2010 às 20:54)

Foi a loucura total quando caio nestas zonas a neve
Era bom que tal acontecimento se repetisse...

Boas fotos


----------



## actioman (16 Fev 2010 às 13:22)

Grande e estranho dia! Nevar na zona de Lisboa e nos resto do país népias! .

Mas é realmente neve a 100%, a temperatura sabes qual era? Nos caros deve ter começada a cumular certamente com a força que se a vê cair! 

Excelente registo!


----------



## Jorge_scp (24 Fev 2016 às 17:31)

Vou desenterrar o tópico :-p

Neste dia de manhã estava eu em casa e a minha mãe chamou-me, dizendo que lhe parecia estar a ver neve a cair em cima do carro. Fui ver, e estava sem dúvida a cair água-neve. Isto na zona de Santana, às portas de Sesimbra! Saímos de carro e a temperatura era de 2ºC. Fomos até à Arrábida, mas a temperatura foi subindo e quando lá chegámos já era de 5ºC... lembro-me bem que fui apanhado desprevenido!

Esperemos que o próximo Sábado seja ainda melhor...


----------

